# Anyone using tattoo pens?



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Mar 21, 2018)

I am trying to decide which tattoo pen to buy and would appreciate any feedback on your favorite one. I also would love to hear advice on ink color and fading. Thanks!

I also appreciate that there is the clamp style and it may work well for you, but I am not a fan and would  rather use a pen.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 21, 2018)

Have a kbtat 
really like it. Had to reglue it but isn't too expensive and does the job. The newer ones are made differently


----------



## secuono (Mar 22, 2018)

I had the EquaTat and then the EquaTaTwo. All are generally the same toothbrush body with motor, but with different ends. I thought of getting a true, human, tattoo kit, but was confused about what all was needed.

Either way, easy to use. Practice on banana skins, they are floppy like a rabbit ear, but differ in how much pressure you need to apply.  I didn't find a fruit similar to skin. 
I went over my lines a few times to fully saturate and never had one fade to a nonreadable status because of that. I had bought many who only went over once or twice, but never deep enough or rushed it and it was quite faint. 

If you butcher rabbits, practice on dead ears. Since there is no fat under the skin, it's a different feel than fruit. 

Tat clamps I have read and been told vary greatly in how well the ink embeds and shows.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. I was kind of between the metal head KBtat and the EquaTaTwo. Although I have not done any tattooing before, I tend to adapt quickly to different mediums, techniques, and application instruments being artistic, so I am looking forward to learning how to do this.

I am considering showing and I could not find and mentions of colors being a disqualifying factor, although I saw some mention of green showing up better in dark ears...? I was wondering if I can use a particular color of my choosing and if so, suggestions on what not to use.


----------



## Fishychix (Jan 12, 2021)

I would like to piggy back off this thread if it's okay. I went with the KB Tat.
I just got my tattoo pen kit and have been reading on here on how exactly to use it. It seems to be recommended to practice on banana peels. 
My question is for anyone that does this on a regular basis and also anyone else new to this:
-Are banana peels an adequate practice tool? 
-I don't really want to have to go over it multiple times - how many times did you need to go over the tattoo to make sure it's deep enough? 
-Do you recommend tattoo balm (chapstick) to help the pen move more smoothly?
-The last question in the post above wonders about tattoo colors. Can someone address this?
-Anything else you think I would find useful?


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 12, 2021)

Never worked rabbits but, plenty of goats.   I used the clamp units and found the green ink just showed better, overall.


----------



## secuono (Jan 12, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> I would like to piggy back off this thread if it's okay. I went with the KB Tat.
> I just got my tattoo pen kit and have been reading on here on how exactly to use it. It seems to be recommended to practice on banana peels.
> My question is for anyone that does this on a regular basis and also anyone else new to this:
> -Are banana peels an adequate practice tool?
> ...



It's not about going deeper each pass, its about adding more pinholes with ink in them so you can read it. Think *bold* instead of deep. Too deep isn't good, too shallow will come out over time.

The more you practice, the less repetitive lines you'll need to do. But also, if you only have one needle, you have to go over it.

I don't remember any of mine having black skin on the inside of the ear, so black ink was visible.

I used very firm bananas, apples, cull ears.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 12, 2021)

My tatooo kits both for rabbits and for goats are old manual clamp ones.  I also have an old manual tattoo needle that I like - plastic with 3 needles in it.  I use it on tattoos that have faded to redo them,  Either green or black ink works,  I prefer the liquid India ink to the paste ink though.

One thing, Clean the ear with alcohol before tattooing to remove ay skin oil  Do not use  tattoo balm or chapstick _before_ tattooing.  You need a clean skin surface to allow the ink to fill the holes made by the needles.   Using an oily substance on the ear first will fill the holes with oil and the ink will not penetrate.  If you use the clamp tattoo kit, make sure that the ear holes do not have blood in them before applying the ink  Blot the blood first since the ink needs to fill the holes.  If you are tattooing small or young rabbits the ear cartilage is very fine and you might get an ear that continues to bleed.  Just apply pressure with a paper towel until it stops bleeding then use the ink.    Tattoo balm, Vaseline, or Chapstick is applied over the ink to help it set in the ear.  I always used vaseline after the ink.  If your tattoos become faded you can often hold a flashlight behind the ear to see the original number so you can retattoo.

If you plan to show rabbits either in an ARBA show or Fair meat pens, be sure the tattoos are in the correct ears or you will be disqualified.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Jan 12, 2021)

I have used a tattoo pen, don't remember the brand right now. If you practice on a banana be aware that they don't move, unlike an actual live rabbit who will attempt to jerk their ear away from the crazy human who is messing with it. I had better results using a bunny bag (drawstring bag to contain the rabbit) with only one ear pulled out. If you can, look at the ear in good light before you start and plan the tattoo to avoid the veins in the ear, they are more sensitive there and more potential for bleeding. I've only used black ink and haven't had issues seeing the ink but I haven't had a black bunny yet.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 12, 2021)

If you are using a tattoo pen, you should first write the tattoo on the ear using a Sharpie marker.  That way you can do it holding the ear up to the light to check for veins.  It also gives you something to trace with the pen to make sure the tattoo fits, the digits are the same size, and it's where you want it.  Otherwise I have seen people start to freehand the tattoo and accidentally make the numbers so large that a long tattoo number (with your letters and numbers) won't fit on the ear.  Big beginning numbers then trailing down to tiny ones as they try to fit it all on.  Particularly common on tiny ears like Netherland Dwarf.


----------



## Fishychix (Jan 13, 2021)

Ridgetop said:


> won't fit on the ear. Big beginning numbers then trailing down to tiny ones as they try to fit it all on



Sorry, but that mental image is just too funny


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 13, 2021)

I have seen it - actually did it once when tattooing at the last minute.  LOL  The judge got a chuckle out of it,


----------



## Niele da Kine (Jan 27, 2021)

The clamp type is what we've been using.  With green ink that shows up better and the ink is put on the tattoo needles before clamping and then rubbed into the holes after clamping.  I must admit that it's not the best system so I'm looking to change over to a tattoo pen, too.

Has anyone tried the type of tattoo needle gun used by folks for doing makeup like eyebrows?


----------



## Fishychix (Jan 27, 2021)

Niele da Kine said:


> The clamp type is what we've been using.  With green ink that shows up better and the ink is put on the tattoo needles before clamping and then rubbed into the holes after clamping.  I must admit that it's not the best system so I'm looking to change over to a tattoo pen, too.
> 
> Has anyone tried the type of tattoo needle gun used by folks for doing makeup like eyebrows?


I didnt even think of the make up ones. Im still practicing. Of course  I just bred them, so now I dont want to tattoo due to the stress. Im all backwards.


----------



## Niele da Kine (Jan 27, 2021)

Yeah, I forgot to tat the doe I was grooming so she could be bred and now that she's with a buck, I don't want to get green ink all over them.

The clamp type only makes so many nail holes per letter and if any of them don't take the ink, it makes it 'interesting' to interpret the tat afterwards.  It does entirely pierce the ear, a lot like getting pierced ears except a dozen to two dozen holes all at once.  There's a lot of bunnies out there without tattoos because I don't like using the tat clamp.  Maybe I'll get a makeup type tat gun and see if it works better.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 28, 2021)

You can buy a manual tattoo needle and try it first to see if you like doing it freehand.  It is a lot cheaper than an electric needle.  Use a Sharpie to write the letters and numbers in the ear first, then you just trace them with the tattoo pen.  Dip the e into the ink before poking it into the ear.  It will work well. 

I recommend everyone have a manual tattoo needle on hand anyway, because if you need to freshen a tattoo that has faded , it is easier to do it with a manual needle.


----------

